# Looking for a good saddle...



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's the catch- I've already got a brooks saddle, and I love it. 

BUT

I'm looking for something that's a little less fussy. Basically, what I'm looking for is a saddle with the brooks shape but waterproof, or at least, that won't get ruined if I ride home in the rain or leave it outside. I know I can get a saddle bonnet or a plastic bag or whatever, but I'm looking for the simple and bulletproof solution. 

Thanks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Likely only one choice then.*

http://sheldonbrown.com/real-man.html


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Ummm... yeah, there's one suggestion, and a fine suggestion it was... 

I suppose that all-magnesium saddle would be pretty waterproof as well...


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Easy enough*

San Marco Regal. Synthetic covering over plastic shell, feels like a Brooks to me.


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Regal: Leather or "pleather" covered?*

LG:

My two San Marco Regals have leather coverings (at least, I think it's leather). Do they make a synthetic leather ("pleather") covered model? Just asking.

I do agree the Regal is the closest to a Brooks of any plastic-shell saddle. It's my saddle of choice these days.

Dale


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*The one I have is perforated*

Honestly, unsure if it is leather or not. Don't really know if it matters from a durability standpoint. It looks like fairly tough stuff, getting it wet so far has been no big deal and there has been no fading of color onto my red or blue color shorts while riding it (3 days in a hurricane).


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Perforated-cover Regal -- Too cool!*

LG:

Wow! I have not seen a perforated-cover Regal in person, but I recall seeing them in catalogs. I think Nashbar has sold them in the past. I should have "invested" in a few then. Last year, I cornered the market on NOS Selle Italia Turbo saddles from Nashbar. I bought four of 'em; three have perforated covers.

The perforated covers on my Turbo saddles look plastic, but the catalog descriptions and my bike shop-owning buddy say they are real leather. They seem to have lots of plasticizer or something like that. If your Regal is similar, I'd guess the cover is also real leather. Mine have similarly weathered rain well and without fading or staining.

OK, I've bored everyone to tears. More on old saddles than anybody should ever know or say. Still, I commend you for having such a fine saddle, LG.

Dale


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I switched from B17s to Fizik Vitesse saddles on all of my bikes after picking up the Fizik in a trade. It weighs half as much as a B17 and is more comfortable to me. The shape is nearly identical to an Aliante, but it is a little wider. You can pick them up on eBay for cheap if you're patient.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

the new-ish Regale


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that bike is....




freakin awesome!
makes me wanna mtb camp.


----------

